# I've done it at last - My New Motor



## andrew belby (Oct 16, 2003)

I've had it two weeks, and just can't stop grinning to myself! What a fantastic car! Apologies to anyone if they thought I was wasting their time, I just wanted to be sure I got the right car with the right history. Apart from driving it, I've been polishing it. 

now I can join GTROC  

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c174/AndyR34/T906FrontNS1.jpg

PS Do they all use this much fuel??!!!!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

hi mate very nice gtr you have there!

yes they do use alot of fuel lol.

so have you got any big plans for this car in the future?


----------



## andrew belby (Oct 16, 2003)

Being new on the scene, I really want to get down to some meets and catch up with the rest of the skyline world. The boy that sold the car said I should get used to it first before making any plans for more power..... well it's been 2 weeks now and I've got used to it!

I suspect I could be on the phone to Rod re some pistons, rods, crank...... Is there actually an end to that list, or do you just keep going?!


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Used to it in 2 weeks?! Ive had mine for a few months and as much fun as more power would be Im still far too intimidated by the car!! 

lol @ how far can you go tuning wise... How much money have you got? lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

straight line breakneck performance does get old quickly

the point of the Skyline is the corners 

if your used to it already, its gonna be an expensive year 

mook 

16 months and still grinning


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

lol have you got anymore pics of your car please.

alex


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Lovely car mate.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Beautiful car...time for some clear markers and winkers!!!!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Beautiful looking car .... i've had mine 9 months .. and I'm certainly still getting caught out by it !! .. bad car .. bad car ..


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Andrew
Glad you finally found the right one.
Looks very nice, Nismo GT3's, my favourite wheels.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

andrew belby said:


> Being new on the scene, I really want to get down to some meets and catch up with the rest of the skyline world. The boy that sold the car said I should get used to it first before making any plans for more power..... well it's been 2 weeks now and I've got used to it!
> 
> I suspect I could be on the phone to Rod re some pistons, rods, crank...... Is there actually an end to that list, or do you just keep going?!


Why go for the rods/pistons/cranks etc. straight away??  

If you're definitely up for paying for a rebuild with all new internals then get the standard engine up to 1-1.2bar and run it until it goes pop. You may find that it runs a reliable 400-410bhp (note that I said "you MAY find"!) and you might be happy with that level for the mo.

So many people dive straight in, cheque books at the ready to upgrade the engine. Are you forgetting that the RB26DETT is a detuned race engine? Near-to-standard spec will happily handle 400bhp, maybe even a bit more...

No offence as I don't really know you, but I'd say two weeks isn't anywhere near long enough to get to know the car and it's capabilities. Have you been on any track days?

Take it easy buddy - no need to go rushing into it. You've got a lovely motor there so grab it by the scruff of the neck and leather it to within an inch of it's life. THEN - when you get bored driving it like you stole it - pay throguh the nose for a monster upgrade & rebuild! That, or when you break it!! 

Enjoy!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Very nice 34 there
I love em in black

I agree with Jim, enjoy every second the way it is now, and when you R ready to move on, go to a track day, (as you will be changing some parts anyway) and you will feel a different car. Once you have done that, you will know what you should be aiming for... and what you want to achieve..

That is my opinion anyway.
Once again... Gorgeous car! welcome to GTR life!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

To put it simply...

If you're ready and happy to pay for a full rebuild to a silly spec then the first thing you should do is:

1) Crank the boost up
2) Drive it like you'd ride your best mate's missus
3) Break it *POP*
4) Hand it over to a tuner for the rebuild

At least that way you squeeze every ounce of enjoyment from all the original engine bits until they give up the ghost because of the silly amount of power you're pushing through them - you're only gonna scrap the bits anyay! May as well give yourself a huge grin in the process


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

*My New Motor*

1) Leave as is! A professional opinion on what you have/setup at present as the car is unknown to you.
2) If you choose Rod as your adviser, top move!
3) Follow Rod’s advices for the performance level you desire and your engine will last many a mile.
4) Don’t listen to any daft idea’s!


----------



## andrew belby (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi guys, cheers for the comments. I may have omitted to mention that it's not in standard trim just now, 2530's, cams, exhaust, cooler, oil cooler, EVC, Power FC, injectors etc...... it's probably running more than 400 horse.......!!! 
I come from a racing background, though it's mainly been bikes. My last race bike was a GSXR1000 with 172 horse at the back wheel. I love this car for the feedback you get when you start to push it, but like I say you do get used to it! No doubt there are better/faster drivers than me out there, but I'm looking forward to a wee spin round a track 
And, I'd rather get the motor done before it pops, then you don't have to worry on your way to Spa or the Nurburgring if it's going to make it! But that's not till next year

I'll stick some more pics up later Alex.

Cheers


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks mate.


----------



## sammy (Jul 19, 2001)

Looks fantastic Andy

Very pleased that the wait was worthwhile

Having gone from Basic to Stage 1 to 2530 set up to OSG 3 litre, my advice would be to run it as it is now for a good few months yet. When you are running 2530s there are very different options open to you for the next stage. I spent months changing my mind before finally deciding what I wanted to do (as you well know!) and I honestly think that you should do the same. The planning/plotting is almost as much fun as the doing/spending.

You will have a great time and i am really pleased that you are sorted with such a fantastic looking 34

ian


----------



## andrew belby (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi Sammy

Hows the 3 Litre going then? As awesome as expected? we'll need to catch up for a spin in it!

See a couple more pics for Alex.

Cheers
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c174/AndyR34/T9065.jpg
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c174/AndyR34/T9063.jpg
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c174/AndyR34/T9062.jpg
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c174/AndyR34/T9064.jpg
 

I'm still grinning like a loon! What a fantastic car....


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I have to say it again Lovely car mate!!!!
Good Luck!!


----------



## TurboSpecV (Nov 8, 2005)

hey i love the car.


u guys are sooooo lucky that u can get skylines, America sucks  (only in the car department, we kick ass in everything else) i want one sooo bad


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Nice car.



TurboSpecV said:


> only in the car department, we kick ass in everything else


Yes, I understand that international relations and diplomacy are strong points.

Philip


----------



## andrew belby (Oct 16, 2003)

Class, my sentiments exactly


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

TurboSpecV said:


> (we kick ass in everything else)


Iraq? Guantanamo?  

Thats a relative point


----------



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

Stunning car! Been out for a spin in it with a very keen Mr Belby behind the wheel!  

A couple of extra pics...


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Andrew,

welcome to the Black 34 owners section ...... I'd sort of agree with Jim, use the car for a bit, do the long distance track days (with something reliable enough to get you there and back) then after a few months (18 in my case) go mad with the engine & suspension & brakes & tyres & blimey you've got no money left !    

I found it safer to perfect 4 wheel drift with only 400 bhp than to do it now with lots more !


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks for the pics mate!
awesome car that is


----------



## smithy7861 (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice Car Mate!


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

Very sinister lovley.


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Lucky man, i've just bought my self an R33 GTR. R34's my dream car still though


----------



## ProjectBlue (Nov 2, 2005)

oooh v.nice mate. There's me not liking the R34 shape until I see it in black & now it looks meaner than a Stealth Bomber in your rear view mirror. Top choice that man.
I'll go count me sponds & see if that R33 budget has just magically doubled when I wasn't looking


----------



## vmackie (Oct 5, 2001)

*New Car*

Well Done Andrew

Glad to see you sorted out with a very nice car. 
Always liked black cars but being a lazy ba*tard I don't like all the polishing required, but boy do they look good when you get them gleaming!
Take it easy(ish), no doubt we'll catch up again if you are ever through this way.

Vernon


----------



## andrew belby (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi Vernon

I'll be through.....but only to pinch your wheels! These are needing a refurb. Just need to find someone that can do the job properly. Anyone got any suggestions? I'm sure there will be an excuse of somesort for a meet in Aberdeen soon.... Or Knockhill have just fully resurfaced the track 

Andy


----------

